
Telling a Lame Joke in an Elevator Can Endanger Your Career - douglasdrumz
https://quillette.com/2018/11/23/warning-telling-a-lame-joke-in-an-elevator-can-endanger-your-career/
======
lozenge
I do not have much sympathy - how did he finds the person who filed the
complaint? Why did he tell her it was bad for the feminist movement? Why
reveal her to the media? Why should he not apologise unreservedly? It doesn't
take much imagination to realise that she would get some hate mail as a result
of this story.

~~~
Arnt
That your answer to the question "should he be censured?" but what's your
answer to "what censude is appropriate?"

Where I live, censure can range from a stern telling-off by one's manager or
HR up to being fired, or being fired with no notice, or in some rare cases
it's even possible to be fired and lose accrued pension benefits. I don't know
what's legally possible in that jurisdiction, but perhaps you could assume
that it's similar and describe where on that scale you think his censure ought
to be, and why?

------
jobigoud
I've read the article and I still don't get the reference or the joke. Where
is the "Ladie's lingerie" idiom/trope coming from?

~~~
code_beers
Probably as if he’s in a department store. Could have also said “sporting
goods”, it just wouldn’t have been AS (marginally) funny. It’s a dad joke, at
best, but I don’t think it’s offensive in any way. People need to grow up and
get over themselves, instead of trying to police each and every little thing
someone says.

------
cafard
" As she did not grow up in the U.S., I explained the intended meaning of what
I said..."

I did grow up in the US, and don't get the reference.

------
informatimago
Humor, a lost art. Idiots! You’re becoming robots!

